# Fixing THS EXIF Dates



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a few albums of pictures taken when I was using the THS build which did not properly save the date to the image file. They show as Dec 31, 1969 6:59:59 PM. I am thinking the best way to remedy this would be to somehow do a batch operation which takes the date from the filename (which is correct) and append the image data.

What would be the cleanest way to perform this operation? I would like to just change the one field and not overwrite the rest of the "metadata"


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

So I think I discovered the problem. Can't remember the build, but the timeframe was around December '11 to February '12. The issue is that for some reason the GPS data stored to the metadata was incorrect. I didn't have time to see if my fix would work but there are two erroneous values that would be stored named GPSDateTime and GPSTimeStamp. Those are from memory but if you are able to look into it you'll see exactly what they are.

Why do I care about this? They are sorted incorrectly in Gallery and on Google+. Note: the picture taken date is actually correct but ignored by many applications


----------

